# College Football Teams - Here we go baby!



## AndroSport (Aug 11, 2012)

Post em up boys! Your team, how they did last year, how you think they will do this year, new players who will affect their game etc.

My fav college football team has always been USC!! It got weird when i was playing Division 1 college ball myself and had to play against my favorite college team ever... WTF!? lol

IMO - as i stated in Mr P's NFL thread - college ball games are where its at. These guys are HUNGRY and REALLY WANT IT... they are playing the game FOR THE GAME because they love it and either know they will never get to play again or they are striving to make an impression so that they CAN get paid to play one day. That is why i like it so much.

Looking forward to your input!


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 11, 2012)

any team but USC


----------



## AndroSport (Aug 11, 2012)

rowdybrad said:


> any team but USC



Just cuz they kick the piss out of the ducks geeez! Its ok i did the same on my home field back in 02 or 03 also it was quite the upset victory @ the time


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 12, 2012)

I just don't care for USC, lol, but I was there last year and yes it did suck. Like USC better than the beavers and Fuskies.

Go Oregon! I am hoping for the opposite of Andro, the Ducks to go 2 and 0 versus Trojans this year. No Heisman for Barkley.

How about the LSU kid, way to fuck up a geat future.


----------



## beasto (Aug 12, 2012)

Even though we lost Tyrann Matheiu due to some dumb ass failed drug tests..still my college squad and Alum baby!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shane1974 (Aug 13, 2012)

University of Tennessee. I have no choice.


----------



## Lulu66 (Sep 3, 2012)

UH, but they suckxxx...lol


----------



## creekrat (Sep 4, 2012)

No flaming fellas but I've always been a big Texas A&M fan. Gonna stink it up in the sec this year though.  Something about no matter how bad they are, if you play at Kyle field you have a legitimate shot at loosing. Probably one of, if not the best, college stadiums out there.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Sep 4, 2012)

i hear you CR, love autzen as well. To show how much my family loves the ducks, my nephew is named Autzen lol


----------



## Get Some (Sep 4, 2012)

Oregon is going to be good again this year, and I like their style. But, I come from a long line of USC graduates so that's where I hang my hat   BTW, if you guys haven't seen or heard of Marqise Lee.... dude is RIDICULOUS!


----------



## RowdyBrad (Sep 4, 2012)

Sonofa....

I had the pleasure of seeing him when they played the Ducks last year.......


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 5, 2012)

Well my Alma Mater won big time,was proud of them,and my son is a junior down there this semester he was at the game and kept me informed lol as we watched it on tv ha ha....SEC lookinf tough again


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 5, 2012)

creekrat said:


> No flaming fellas but I've always been a big Texas A&M fan. Gonna stink it up in the sec this year though.  Something about no matter how bad they are, if you play at Kyle field you have a legitimate shot at loosing. Probably one of, if not the best, college stadiums out there.



yea they are in our conference this year,the tough SEC,i like them to CR


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 5, 2012)

Lulu66 said:


> UH, but they suckxxx...lol



LOL so true,sorry Shane,you can kick my ass lol


----------



## cougar (Nov 22, 2012)

Yea I'll update this thread.  My team may be on probation but we are one of two teams left 11-0 , and CreekRat , (stink it up??) you got to be happy with Texas A&M ,love the beat down on Alabama..... So don't go haten on my Buckeyes,we will be the (only) team 12-0 after Saturday...The only time I'll root for USC.     Go Bucks


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 22, 2012)

cougar said:


> Yea I'll update this thread.  My team may be on probation but we are one of two teams left 11-0 , and CreekRat , (stink it up??) you got to be happy with Texas A&M ,love the beat down on Alabama..... So don't go haten on my Buckeyes,we will be the (only) team 12-0 after Saturday...The only time I'll root for USC.     Go Bucks



Thats a very good point on A&M.  I know some ESPN figures that should be eating crow today.


----------



## losieloos (Nov 22, 2012)

Anyone else think the fighting Irish are over rated? Pittsburgh should of won that game they played couple weeks back, I'm all in on Johnny football.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 22, 2012)

losieloos said:


> Anyone else think the fighting Irish are over rated? Pittsburgh should of won that game they played couple weeks back, I'm all in on Johnny football.



No I dont think so.  Regardless of OUs rank its tough to beat Oklahoma at home.  The Irishs Offensive line is impressive.


----------



## cougar (Nov 22, 2012)

Yea its hard to figure out the Irish ,I didn't think they would win at OU,and yea,Pitt had em.. Plus I thought I saw two times the ball went over the goal line...But I guess not???  Anyway brothers, Isn't college football GREAT !!!!!!!!!!!!  I fr***ing LOV it..


----------



## Georgia (Nov 23, 2012)

Hopefully Georgia rolls these next two games against Tech & BAMA. Then shows the world how overrated ND is with a dominating defensive performance and an amazing offensive performance led by the FBS leader in QB passer efficiency Aaron Murray.

GATA Georgia!


----------



## Hollywood72 (Nov 24, 2012)

Before the season I said aTm had the best shot of beating Bama. SEC is good but they aren't use to the spread. I see the spread coming to an SEC school near you in the near future. 

I think ND is a little overrated. But they are a damn good team in the trenches. 

As for OU, they are better than I had predicted this year. And if we beat okie lite tomorrow it will be a great day and the drinks are on me. Boomer!!!


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 24, 2012)

......Sooner


----------



## Hollywood72 (Nov 24, 2012)

BigGameHunter said:


> ......Sooner



I knew I liked you. You in Ok. bro?


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 24, 2012)

No work there sometimes, went to college in Oklahoma.


----------

